# So I bought an R4 gold card from nds-card.com



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 19, 2016)

I made sure to order from a website i found on shoptemp. However I ordered on Feb. 8th and got my tracking number a few days ago, but when i look it up, the package can't be found.

I'd really just like to know if my package is coming.. and if it isn't then what can i do to get my money back?

_~Thanks~_


----------



## Qtis (Feb 19, 2016)

China post tracking can take a few days to register. Usually this takes even a week. NDS-card is a good store so I would just wait a week or so before acting. If nothing happens, send them an email


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 19, 2016)

Qtis said:


> China post tracking can take a few days to register. Usually this takes even a week. NDS-card is a good store so I would just wait a week or so before acting. If nothing happens, send them an email


Yeah i knew they were a reputable source and that china post tracking can take a few days, but I was just getting a little worried y'know? Thanks for the reply though and I'll wait a bit longer.

P.S. Could've also been because I just happened to order it on Chinese New year, too.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 19, 2016)

Chinese New Year probably postponed everything.


----------



## GBfire (Feb 20, 2016)

NDS-card ship from China, you need at least wait one more month
you should order from New3DSCard.com , they ship from USA ,
and price is not expensive


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 20, 2016)

GBfire said:


> NDS-card ship from China, you need at least wait one more month
> you should order from New3DSCard.com , they ship from USA ,
> and price is not expensive


aww man :/

i guess i'll do that for any flashcard needs from now on. thanks for the advice


----------

